# Porsche Itch



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Well I was considering buying a new Cayman, but thankfully came to my senses before I did, I would have cried with Vat now being 20% and the rest of the depreciation.

So today i put a deposit down for a Porsche 911 Carrera 2S, 2009, Guards Red, PDK, SAT NAV, SPORTS MODE, TURBO ALLOYS, BOSE

Black Full leather interior, With Red Seat Belts, PDK 7 Speed Double Clutch Semi-Automatic Gearbox, PCM, PSE,Sat Nav, Sport Chrono Pack, "BOSE" Surround Sound, Unmarked 19" Turbo Alloy Wheels, Dual Zone Climate Control Air-Conditioning, Reverse Parking Sensors, Self Adjusting Xenon Headlights With Power Wash, Daytime Running Lights, Trip / Fuel Computer, Remote Central Locking With Built In Cat 1 Alarm / Immobiliser ( 2 Keys ), "COBRA" Tracker System Fitted, Heated Electric Door Mirrors, Electric Windows, Electric 3 Stage Memory Seats, Variable Speed BALANCE OF PORSCHE WARRANTY UNTIL 22/07/15 PORSCHE SERVICE HISTORY, CAR COMES WITH SERVICE, 12 MONTHS MOT AND ROAD TAX UNTIL 31/01/14

Was not too sure about the black leather and red belts but it looked good.

Pick up on Saturday hopefully, so if it's not raining I will get some pics up, so make that in a about a weeks time then


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

You could have stopped the options list at PSE... That on its own is worth buying the car for. Whenever I hear one in the distance it makes me wish I still had mine.

Forget about pics, polishing or mods. Just drive it.


----------



## red3.2 (Jun 30, 2008)

How I envy you in a nice way....Been wanting a 911 since a was 20 when I first saw a 911s I had just managed to by a VW 1500 Beetle(second hand) and the 911 was the next progression in car ownership but just never got there.....enjoy


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Spandex said:


> You could have stopped the options list at PSE... That on its own is worth buying the car for. Whenever I hear one in the distance it makes me wish I still had mine.
> 
> Forget about pics, polishing or mods. Just drive it.


I know it's got a pretty good spec. I would not like to think how much the first owner paid.


----------



## ChrisF (Jan 29, 2013)

Is everyone on here a Porker junkie?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

ChrisF said:


> Is everyone on here a Porker junkie?


Some people like 'brands'. Some people like driving. If you've ever driven a 911 you'll know it's an incredibly accomplished piece of machinery and because of that, if you love cars and love driving it's probably on your list of cars to own.

I don't understand the mentality you see on car forums where people say things like "I'd never drive a BMW", or "Porsches are boring", etc. it's as if the brand is the important thing, not the actual car. I'm sure there are "porker junkies" out there, but when I hear someone say they want to own a 911, I assume it's because they just enjoy driving.


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

ChrisF said:


> Is everyone on here a Porker junkie?


I am because they are truly great drivers cars, and if someone drives one, then they will probably be a Porshe junkie too


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

I had a half hour drive yesterday in one if the new 911's, just the baby of the range. Even with 'only' 350bhp what a machine! The acceleration and the noise from the sports exhaust was awesome!!


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

I can only dream of owning a 911!

I look forward to hearing how you get on with yours!


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

I was supposed to pick it up on Saturday, but it wasn't ready, so today at 3 pm I picked it up. Oh my god it's totally out of this world, 385 bph on tap it's awesome, I have not even tried the sports chrono plus yet, why would you need it, with so much power anyway. I have had super sports bikes, and they give you a real rush, that I thought you would never get in a car, boy was I wrong, I am getting the same buzz pressing that throttle and hearing the exhaust note. I am just totally smitten my only regret is not getting one sooner. I keep going out on the drive and looking at it. God knows what it would be like pressing the button for the sports chrono, but you just don't need it. The thing feels that fast that it's like being strapped into a rocket and launched 

Yes I know this thread isn't any good without pics. Pics will follow as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## ChrisF (Jan 29, 2013)

Spandex said:


> ChrisF said:
> 
> 
> > Is everyone on here a Porker junkie?
> ...


You are right, really, I admit. If I could afford one I might well have one. My guess is a lot of people on here will have a TT in part because they are such good value for what you get for want most normal people can actually afford, and most won't be able to afford a reasonably reliable Porsche.

I've never previously been on a forum for one make where so many people seem to lust after another make. I'm not just referring to this post - good luck to the OP, glad she/he can afford one.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

ChrisF said:


> I've never previously been on a forum for one make where so many people seem to lust after another make. I'm not just referring to this post - good luck to the OP, glad she/he can afford one.


That's a good thing. Nothing worse than a forum full of people deluded enough to think there's only one car, or one manufacturer worth owning.

VW owners seem to be particularly prone to this 'brand' worship. I've read numerous posts from people who claim to be car fanatics, but only ever buy bloody VWs. How can they claim to like cars when they refuse to drive most of them because they have the wrong badge on the front?


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Pics








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Look stunning 8) Excellent choice 

Many happy miles and all that


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Many congrats, looks an absolute beauty. I'm sure you will have many miles and smiles ahead of you 8)


----------



## ftogpx (Jun 23, 2004)

Looks lovely mate, congrats


----------

